# new stove installed



## loneeagle15 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks to one and all for your input on building my hearth my Mansfield was just installed today
Thanks  again


----------



## Harley (Aug 17, 2007)

That looks really sharp there - nice tile work, too


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 17, 2007)

KOOL! great looking unit , i agree with harley , very nice tile work!


----------



## loneeagle15 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks it was fun and it made the wife happy WIN WIN


----------



## webbie (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice, can you post a larger res pic?
Or email to webmaster@hearth.com

I want to put it in our gallery!


----------



## MrGriz (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks Great!


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2007)

Beauty! Cool rainbow model.


----------



## ourhouse (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice job  great looking tile


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, since you appear to have a double wall pipe hooked up to that puppy, is it attached with screws? Nice tilework, what did you use to make up the hearth?


----------



## elkimmeg (Aug 21, 2007)

looks real good nice craftmanship


----------



## jpl1nh (Aug 21, 2007)

Tis a thing of Beauty!!  Nice job!


----------



## loneeagle15 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry I have not gotten back sooner busy time the pad is made out of 2  1/2" of cement board could not find micore here in Montana
Thanks to all for the nice things to say about the install just fired it up today and the house is toasty


----------

